# How is Dubai going to reach 15 million tourists by 2010?



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Zichau said:


> Right now all the developers and buisnessmen are there to* help the sheik spend his money*. Once it's done it's done. I really can't see who are gonna wanna live there.hno:






Khaw said:


> dubai is taking in its 15 minutes of fame now. beyond the fake islands and the sheiks' obsession with phallic obejcts, there ain't much to see or do unless you're there *to do business with the sheiks*. it only takes one crazy and bitter suicide bomber to make all investors and tousists shy away for good. you know it's coming with their distaste for decadence.


who is this "sheikh" or "sheikhs" everyone keeps talking about?
and thanks for the support khaw. we all have our diamond encrusted flak jackets ready here.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Khaw said:


> dubai is taking in its 15 minutes of fame now. beyond the fake islands and the sheiks' obsession with phallic obejcts, there ain't much to see or do unless you're there to do business with the sheiks. it only takes one crazy and bitter suicide bomber to make all investors and tousists shy away for good. you know it's coming with their distaste for decadence.


Since the beginning of my SSC membership i hear people like you all the time.
Since than the property market of USA and Shanghai crashed. There were terrorists attacks in Madrid and London. 
But Dubai continued to grow all the time with no attacks and such stuff.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

luv2bebrown said:


> why do tourists go to dubai?
> - same reasons tourists go to any city.


Could you be a teensy bit more specific? I could easily detail why people travel to London, Rome, Paris, Berlin, etc... but why would I, as a tourist, be drawn to Dubai?


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I want to see Dubai because of all the skyscrapers but I don't see any reason to go before 2010. Come to think of it, I'm not really sure what I'll do while there. Usually on a vacation I like to see interesting scenery, eat great food, drink alcohol, do fun activities and get laid by hot women. I'm not sure how much of those things Dubai offers. 

Plus like others pointed out Dubai seems really expensive and it' a huge construction site. I feel like I'll be throwing my money away to vacation in a town that looks like a larger version of Houston. 


I'm not too sure what to think about Dubai but what I really wonder is how can I make money off of Dubai. It seems like a potential financial powerhouse that needs to be taken advantage of. Maybe it will become more like a Hong Kong or Singapore than a bland city like Houston.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Taller said:


> Could you be a teensy bit more specific? I could easily detail why people travel to London, Rome, Paris, Berlin, etc... but why would I, as a tourist, be drawn to Dubai?


This are the answers when you ask Germans:
The weather, the beautiful beaches, the big projects (you can talk about it when they show the palm in the news again), the cheap prices, the luxury hotels and the fact that Dubai is extreme safe.

I like the projects, the skyscrapers, the safety and the feeling that something big is going on. I didn`t have the feeling in the other big cities i have visited (look at my signature  )


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What are the restrictions on alcohol in Dubai?


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

I went to dubai because of most of the stuff tom mentioned: the great hotel, the sun and the beach, the desert, the shoping and of course the city itself (old and new). of course, there are cities in the world, that also offer that too, but there are not many that offer the full package like dubai - atleast if you're into the things I've mentioned above.

if you're not into skyscrapers and construction sites dubai may not be the right place to go right now though.

and if you're into alc and homosexual sex ... well, then maybe you shouldn't go to dubai either...


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

HD said:


> and if you're into alc and homosexual sex ... well, then maybe you shouldn't go to dubai either...


disagree


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Taller said:


> Could you be a teensy bit more specific? I could easily detail why people travel to London, Rome, Paris, Berlin, etc... but why would I, as a tourist, be drawn to Dubai?


business
shopping
history
education (witness the growth of the city first hand)
beaches
leisure activities
sun
hotels
nightlife
medical treatment
explore new territory
culture
safety and security
landmarks and sightseeing
etc


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

luv2bebrown said:


> disagree


well excuse me ... I had to go to a hotel to get a drink.

and forget about any homosexual life in dubai ... you even get websites blocked. thank you very much.

having said that - I really liked dubai. the best thing about it was a trip by car to the eastern coast through the desert and the mountains though


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Dubai is certainly right now one of the best places to work or do business. But as a major tourist destination? I don't think so!


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

HD said:


> well excuse me ... I had to go to a hotel to get a drink.
> 
> and forget about any homosexual life in dubai ... you even get websites blocked. thank you very much.


disagree :lol:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, I am into alcohol and homosexuals when I am on vacation, and being a homosexual myself, I do not pay money to go to countries where my type is not wanted. I can get all those other things on the list at about a million other tourist destinations around the world.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Taller said:


> Well, I am into alcohol and homosexuals when I am on vacation, and being a homosexual myself, I do not pay money to go to countries where my type is not wanted. I can get all those other things on the list at about a million other tourist destinations around the world.


Put gambling and pork in your list, too.
I am not gay, i don`t like alcohol and i don`t gambel. I have a gf but i don`t demand the right to kiss her in public. I also don`t do that in front of my grandma because she is alittle bit conservative and it would hut her feelings.

What do you want? Sex with mens and getting drunk. You can have it in gay clubs in Toronto so why even travel? 
I expect something else from my trips. 

I was in Bangkok in the emperor palace. They forced me to wear long trousers in the heat. But i didn`t complained. 

I like pork but i had to eat meat from the cow or chicken all the time. But i didn`t complained. 

The things i mentioned didn`t destroyed my trips. I enjoyed them to the fullest. I know that Dubai, Beijing, Bangkok,.... is not Obernburg(where i live).


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

I would only visit Dubai if/when I visited the most important cities in Europe, some south american and nothern american cities and Tokyo and some others. I think many think like me, you'll have to wait some years more for the tourism boom.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Taller said:


> Well, I am into alcohol and homosexuals when I am on vacation, and being a homosexual myself, I do not pay money to go to countries where my type is not wanted. I can get all those other things on the list at about a million other tourist destinations around the world.


its obvious youre just looking for an excuse to not go to dubai because alcohol and homosexuality is very available in dubai.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Tom_Green said:


> Put gambling and pork in your list, too.
> I am not gay, i don`t like alcohol and i don`t gambel. I have a gf but i don`t demand the right to kiss her in public. I also don`t do that in front of my grandma because she is alittle bit conservative and it would hut her feelings.
> 
> What do you want? Sex with mens and getting drunk. You can have it in gay clubs in Toronto so why even travel?
> ...


You have completely missed my point. I do not use_* my*_ tourist dollars to support economies that discriminate against gay people, any more than I would go if there were laws against any other group by skin colour or religion. That is a much bigger social issue than your having to wear pants or not kiss your girlfriend in front of Grandma, and feeling you have been very strong by "not complaining". If I offend people by my very nature, why on Earth would I pay money to go there? I, too, like "something different" when I travel, and so far the only "something different" I'm seeing here are things I do not like. I do not have to stay in Toronto to freely and openly meet other gay men, or stop wherever I like to have a drink. Most countries in the Western world offer this freedom. Thus, if the question is why would I go to Dubai for my holidays, I am unable to come up with reasons why I would. Where you, your girlfriend, and your grandmother choose to go to spend your vacation dollars is up to you.



luv2bebrown said:


> its obvious youre just looking for an excuse to not go to dubai because alcohol and homosexuality is very available in dubai.



Are you telling me homosexuals have the same rights as heterosexuals, and are free to live as they choose? If you are thinking that, you know less about Dubai than you might think. Here is the Wikipedia entry about the subject:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_rights_in_United_Arab_Emirates

_"Article 177 of the Penal Code of Dubai imposes imprisonment of up to 10 years on consensual sodomy. In 2005 police raided a private party, and arrested over a dozen men for the crime of homosexuality, cross-dressing and initially an Interior Ministry worker told the press that people convicted of sodomy should be given hormone treatments as a "cure", although the Dubai government quickly retracted the statement [1], and instead suggested that such treatments might be made optional, by the court, to reduce the prison sentences of the convicted men.

Eleven of the men arrested were sentenced to five year prison sentences, while another fifteen men were still waiting for their sentence [2]. The court did not make any mention of hormone treatments, although some news reports suggest that some of the convicted men are being given some type of psychiatric testing. The private party was often described as a "gay wedding", and one of the arresting police officers was subsequently investigated for spreading the pictures he had taken of the raid around on his cell phone" _


And by alcohol being very available, I suppose you mean either buying it illegally, or going to hotel bars.


----------



## AmericanLove (Aug 19, 2005)

luv2bebrown said:


> why do tourists go to dubai?
> - same reasons tourists go to any *city*.


That is the problem.... Dubai is *NOT* a city.

It's just a multi-billion dollar mirage filled with cheesy skyscrapers in a middle of a dead desert.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Wow. You got banned fast.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Taller said:


> Are you telling me homosexuals have the same rights as heterosexuals, and are free to live as they choose? If you are thinking that, you know less about Dubai than you might think. Here is the Wikipedia entry about the subject:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_rights_in_United_Arab_Emirates
> 
> And by alcohol being very available, I suppose you mean either buying it illegally, or going to hotel bars.


of course homosexuals dont have the same rights. but you arent coming here to live are you? i would definitely not recommend dxb as a place to live considering you probably want to get married. but if youre here just for fun id completely recommend it. its funny, the majority of my guy friends here are actually gay (flaming) and they have more fun here than I do if you know what I mean.

you can buy alcohol legally or illegally quite easily. if u want, you can even buy a couple of bottles at the duty free when you land and you'll be set for your vacation. and what is the big deal about goin to a hotel bar to drink? there are TONS of hotels here and the venues are far far nicer than the crap pubs down the street you get in other cities. and its not like there arent slag pubs here either if those kinds of places are what you fancy.

but if you really want to believe ahmadinejad when he says "there is no homosexuality" (in dubai) then go ahead. gay life here seems to be way more prominent than it was in Minneapolis.


----------



## kmartin (Mar 29, 2008)

Taller said:


> Could you be a teensy bit more specific? I could easily detail why people travel to London, Rome, Paris, Berlin, etc... but why would I, as a tourist, be drawn to Dubai?


Easily detail them plz.


----------



## kmartin (Mar 29, 2008)

Taller, Better I dont find anything in Toronto, they dont speak my language. why should people go there? that's foolish, if you want your world, you better stay home, if you want to tour expect differences.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

kmartin said:


> Taller, Better I dont find anything in Toronto, they dont speak my language. why should people go there? that's foolish, if you want your world, you better stay home, if you want to tour expect differences.


You write in English that they don't speak your language in Toronto. What do you think they speak there? Klingon? 

We are all free to visit whatever city we choose when we travel. I like "differences" as much as the next fellow.. but not "differences" that make my lifestyle illegal. After all, why should I support that? 
There are hundreds of Western cities that I can visit and will be welcomed with open arms. I don't need to go somewhere where I am considered second or third class. Sorry to be honest, but the question about tourism was asked .


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Taller said:


> You write in English that they don't speak your language in Toronto. What do you think they speak there? Klingon?
> 
> We are all free to visit whatever city we choose when we travel. I like "differences" as much as the next fellow.. but not "differences" that make my lifestyle illegal. After all, why should I support that?
> There are hundreds of Western cities that I can visit and will be welcomed with open arms. I don't need to go somewhere where I am considered second or third class. Sorry to be honest, but the question about tourism was asked .


Fair enough. if you dont want to visit the city out of principle, thats completely understandable. i wouldnt visit an apartheid state for example. all im saying is dont think that there isnt a gay community in dubai. you wont find gay couples or even straight couples making out on the street, but behind closed doors, everything happens here like any other city inhabited by humans. so if you want to vacation in dubai, you'll be fine. there's just a mistaken assumption that gays in dubai are actively hunted down like the jedi. 

but the assumption about Dubai that REALLY pisses me off is when people claim that having to go to a hotel to drink is some kind of chore! whats the difference between living in a western country and going to a bar in a building down the street and living in dubai and going to a bar in a building down the street that just happens to be a hotel?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

as an example
http://www.timeoutdubai.com/dubai/barsandclubs/

is it REALLY such a big deal to have to go to these places to drink?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

It is a principal, and thanks for understanding, Luv2bebrown. I guess it pisses me off when some other people assume that the _"inconvenience"_ of being relegated to illegal and third class status is comparable to them being asked to wear long pants, or bravely not complaining because they can't neck with their girlfriend in front of their granny. Really, it is not hard to understand oppression simply because it is happening to a different societal group than the one we we belong to. No one enjoys being discriminated against, and only fools put up with it and are willing to pretend to be "straight" so they can pass as a first class human being when they are on vacation. Life is too short for that.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

luv2bebrown said:


> but the assumption about Dubai that REALLY pisses me off is when people claim that having to go to a hotel to drink is some kind of chore! whats the difference between living in a western country and going to a bar in a building down the street and living in dubai and going to a bar in a building down the street that just happens to be a hotel?


Aren't there lots of pseudo hotels in Dubai to open a bar. Like having one or two rooms and a large bar? We had them in all Australia a hundred years ago because bars were only allowed in hotels. There are still lots of bars called hotel. Of course they are no hotel anymore.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Taller said:


> It is a principal, and thanks for understanding, Luv2bebrown. I guess it pisses me off when some other people assume that the _"inconvenience"_ of being relegated to illegal and third class status is comparable to them being asked to wear long pants, or bravely not complaining because they can't neck with their girlfriend in front of their granny. Really, it is not hard to understand oppression simply because it is happening to a different societal group than the one we we belong to. No one enjoys being discriminated against, and only fools put up with it and are willing to pretend to be "straight" so they can pass as a first class human being when they are on vacation. Life is too short for that.


You are not illegal, your sexuality is. The chances getting in prison are as high as in Germany when a boy and a girl both under 16 have sex. Or when a 35 year guy has sex with his 17 year old girlfriend. Bot things are illegal here.

You write that life is to short. But you don`t life like that. Tubeman is a famous gay forumer. He visited Dubai and he enoyed his trip. Do you know why? Because life is to short to worry about everything.


----------



## GaryinSydney (Aug 4, 2004)

^^ Exactly Tom,

I have a nice holiday booked for end December this year - 7 night cruise around the Emirates followed by 2 nights at the new Atlantis on Palm Jumeirah.

It doesn't say "Gay" on my passport, so what are they gonna do?

There's definitely gonna be loads of foreign & local gays there, as there is anywhere - banned ot not


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

You don't understand the principal behind what I am saying, Tom. There is no point my 
discussing it further with you.


----------



## GaryinSydney (Aug 4, 2004)

^^ Wouldn't you consider that being visible and present in non gay-friendly countries a way to break down their societal prejudices though?


----------



## Khanrak (Jun 28, 2006)

Honestly, I figured that every Lebanese and Iranian teenager in Dubai with his spikey hair, huge glasses, tight jeans, and armani exchange shirt was pretty much gay. Especially since many of them spoke with lisps and would stare at me. I mean, homosexuality is illegal in Dubai, but I doubt that it is often enforced. I know, there are obviously some well-publicized arrests, but I think that in general, not many people care. Afterall, it is a city that is 75% men, like, what do you think is going to happen?! 

Pork is also available in supermarkets.

I think that there are far better reasons to not visit Dubai than their moral police!


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Not sure how and why did you get into this ridiculous discussion. If someone want to go somewhere (Dubai, NYC, Hong Kong, Africa, whatever) he would go, if he doesn't like it he wouldn't go and that's it. No point in trying to convince anyone into anything hno:. I can say that Dubai is one of the best cities in the world for me and I like it way more than Paris, London, Prague or cities like that but that's my view. If someone disagrees with me, I'm prefectly cool with that since everybody is entitled to have his own opionion. Moreover when you visit more and more places your opinions change and just by the time itself they change many times over and over so I don't really see the point in trying to make the whole world think like yourself. BTW I wasn't trying to offend anyone or anything like that, my point is - be more tolerant and understanding to each other. :cheers:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Taller said:


> Well, I am into alcohol and homosexuals when I am on vacation, and being a homosexual myself, I do not pay money to go to countries where my type is not wanted. I can get all those other things on the list at about a million other tourist destinations around the world.


As a start: How many "tourist destinations around the world" have you actually visited?







... and no, Oakville or Niagra Falls don't count.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Lol

well half the words population (3 billion for those who think the world is North America) live within 7hrs flight from here and 2 of the fasrtest growing ecoomies (read emerging middle class tourists) are on our doorstep.

Who needs fat caribeasn cruise ship tourists?

seems dubai is missing out on the drunk **** segment of the market, wow thank god for that!!!!


----------



## Koen Acacia (Apr 17, 2007)

SA BOY said:


> seems dubai is missing out on the drunk **** segment of the market, wow thank god for that!!!!


So you *do* have a problem with ****'s?


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

taller better, i can see your point about avoiding a place which harbors a discriminatory policy against your group. at the same time, i do not agree with labeling them as atavistic, or at least somehow nefarious, and not seeing similar traits in our own culture. 

i'm a canadian too. homosexuality in canada was only decriminalized in 1969. it was obviously a positive development. yet anti-gay rhetoric and violence still take place today, and if some of the more reactionary politicos get their way, we'd easily morph back into blatant legal discrimination. ethnic and racial minority groups face similar obstacles. i've been to bars with my coworkers. after a few drinks, you'd be surprised at how words like "***" and all sorts of racial epithets were tossed around. these weren't some inbred hicks, they were architects and engineers who generally came from nice upper middle class backgrounds. dubai isn't some paradise, but its injustices don't set it apart from the supposedly civilized world either. you can disagree with some of its policies, but THEY'RE not really that different from us.


----------



## Koen Acacia (Apr 17, 2007)

particlez said:


> dubai isn't some paradise, but its injustices don't set it apart from the supposedly civilized world either. you can disagree with some of its policies, but THEY'RE not really that different from us.


So - what is it? 
Is it that homosexuality can get you in jail in Dubai, like a couple posted articles show, is it that it *might* get you in jail but it really isn't such a big issue and you should just get used to it, as some of the posters here are saying, is it that it might get you in jail and that people in Dubai will look down on you (unlike some other places on this planet) as one poster is now suggesting, OR is it that bigots are everywhere, just not nearly as widespread and with as much backing by the law as it appears to be in Dubai?


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

i'm not defending dubai's laws against homosexuality. i'm just saying we shouldn't label them as nefarious, and not see similar developments in our supposedly enlightened western world. 

if you label all of dubai as bad because of some bad governmental laws, how is that different from ____ foreigners disliking ALL of the US/canada/UK/etc. for our backing of dictators and corporations?

but if i had to choose between one of your three suggestions, it'd be #3. bigots are everywhere, and it's both disingenuous and self-serving to boycott all of dubai because of a few venal laws. in new york, i saw a turbaned sikh cab driver attacked because of his appearance. the cops arrived late, and the witnesses didn't empathize with the victim. it's a bloody mark against the states, yet i try to separate my interest in manhattan or the loop from the negative aspects of the US.


----------



## Koen Acacia (Apr 17, 2007)

particlez said:


> i'm not defending dubai's laws against homosexuality. i'm just saying we shouldn't label them as nefarious, and not see similar developments in our supposedly enlightened western world.


I'm not labelling Dubai as nefarious. If you wish to look it up, my earlier posts in this thread were reasonably "pro-Dubai".



> but if i had to choose between one of your three suggestions, it'd be #3. bigots are everywhere, and it's both disingenuous and self-serving to boycott all of dubai because of a few venal laws. in new york, i saw a turbaned sikh cab driver attacked because of his appearance. the cops arrived late, and the witnesses didn't empathize with the victim. it's a bloody mark against the states, yet i try to separate my interest in manhattan or the loop from the negative aspects of the US.


The thing is laws, though, isn't it? A bunch of bigots are one thing, but if they're being backed by "just a few laws", welll....


----------



## particlez (May 5, 2008)

i didn't accuse you of labeling it as nefarious.

as for the laws, 'western' countries weren't always enlightened. there were police raids on homosexual establishments up until the 70s. even today, there's no shortage of unwritten, yet widely accepted bad behavior. go back to my example of the sikh cab driver being attacked. imagine being a brown guy and how you'd feel at every airport and immigration lineup. it's not in the laws, but people silently accept it from their authority figures.

it doesn't make sense to single out all of dubai as something to be avoided, yet we generally do not see our own less than respectable behavior.


----------



## Gaeus (Mar 21, 2007)

Tourism will never be a big factor for an economic growth. This has been going on on many countries yet their economy is still the same. if you want your city to be more successful, then start doing something else. Dubai can't be the next Monaco or Paris but it may become the next Hong Kong or London in terms of becoming a financial or business capital. The thing is, this is the most diversed city in the Middle East region and the most open and most competitive. Tourism will never get anything done. Just take advantage of your oil business first and use that to invest on something else. Probably, invest it more on education or financial aid for your kids who want to go to exclusive college or universities especially abroad (MIT, Harvard, Oxford, Cambridge).

There are two type of economy that exists in this world right now. First is the old economy which is resources such as minerals and the new economy which is called "IDEAS". You've got to invest into the new economy more if you want to be the next big thing. it's just my opinion by the way.


----------



## Koen Acacia (Apr 17, 2007)

particlez said:


> i didn't accuse you of labeling it as nefarious.
> 
> *as for the laws, 'western' countries weren't always enlightened. there were police raids on homosexual establishments up until the 70s.* even today, there's no shortage of unwritten, yet widely accepted bad behavior. go back to my example of the sikh cab driver being attacked. imagine being a brown guy and how you'd feel at every airport and immigration lineup. it's not in the laws, but people silently accept it from their authority figures.
> 
> it doesn't make sense to single out all of dubai as something to be avoided, yet we generally do not see our own less than respectable behavior.


Well, then I guess it'd be a bad idea to go to a pre-70's Western country for a vacation, wouldn't it?


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

AltinD said:


> As a start: How many "tourist destinations around the world" have you actually visited?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not Niagra Falls? Gambling, the waterfalls, theres some musuems and bars... I'm talking about the Canadian side.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

nygirl said:


> Why not Niagra Falls? Gambling, the waterfalls, theres some musuems and bars... I'm talking about the Canadian side.


In your case: Visiting the Statue Of Liberty or the ESB sky deck, don't count ...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

AltinD said:


> As a start: How many "tourist destinations around the world" have you actually visited?
> 
> ... and no, Oakville or Niagra Falls don't count.



When someone takes a political stance on human rights, do you always make
an assumption that they are untravelled?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ No, but if one makes closed-minded comments, usually isn't. Anyway you dodged the question again.


----------



## Koen Acacia (Apr 17, 2007)

AltinD said:


> ^^ No, but if one makes closed-minded comments, usually isn't. Anyway you dodged the question again.


Some people would say that making comments about closed-mindedness is not the same as being closed-minded....


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

AltinD, you're always quick in defending oriental despotism, and blaming western despotism :dunno:


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Koen Acacia said:


> So you *do* have a problem with ****'s?


Not at all, What I do have aproblem with is "Gay" (not a derogatory word,) people highjacking a thread on Dubai tourist with comments like "i go cruising for alcahol and homosexual men".
Totally in appropriate and one would have thought some respect from said members would have been required. It seems you can insult someones religion (as long as its only muslims) with comments about alcahol and gays , in a thread about Dubai tourists (dont know how alcahol and gay men is relevant to such a thread), but neverthe less I will attempt to not respond to such baiting in the future and I ask fellow forumers who feel the same not to bother with threads like this as they are clearly done to try to stir up sh&t.

Respect comes in many forms and one of them is someones religion and those commenst were inappropriate


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

can a mod close this thread (taller better) cos this is exacly what I mean a thread being hijacked , typical I ask for respect on the issue and an ifraction but you can troll a thread and are left alone.

No idea how a thread on Dubai tourism figures ends up being a debate about Canadian Homosexual rights going back to 1969.

Please also note its not being "bigoted" about Western gay rights in Dubai ,its against the law as the law is based on Islamic principles and as such Homosexuality is not allowed. Dont try to argue it , just accept it


----------

